# Men, you bore me.



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

What's going on here?

Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.

"You're beautiful, what's your name/where are you from/do you live here?"

I understand the basics have to be covered, but jesus. Why would that ever make you stand out? Why is it so hard to be even remotely interesting?

My apologies, but I had to get this off my chest.

*How do I attract more interesting people?

How do I distinguish between those who are simply nervous and don't know what else to say and those who are genuinely boring?

What do you do to make yourself stand out, if anything?*

And I would say it was me... but it's not. I always leave my audience either thinking or laughing because I actually like making an impression. And I can't say I don't get out there enough, I do, I have no problem approaching men or even women if they look interesting enough and making myself appealing while staying true to myself.

So it's not me.

It's YOU. l:<


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, here's a potential solution--you could approach men yourself and ask interesting questions instead of them approaching you (well, they'll do that anyways).


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

> Men, you bore me.


Oh, I apologize.


----------



## deepbluesun (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't have a lot to contribute, but I will say that I think that there are far more men out there who are nervous and unconfident when speaking to women than those who are in control and composed. The effect is increased along with the attractiveness of whom they are speaking to.

A problem I and many other guys face frequently is that we simply have no clue what to talk about. How do we know what subjects we should bring up to create an engaging conversation? It's far from universal, as every individual's interests are different. Should we hunt and peck at random topics, hoping to hit something? Should we make smalltalk until an opportunity at a conversation branch presents itself at the risk of being seen as boring or mundane by the female? What's the right thing to do in such a situation?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Find them online. Real life is for people who don't know how to use computers.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

*How do I attract more interesting people?*

I think you're already doing that by making an impression on people when you meet them. The unfortunate fact is that most people aren't interesting, its what makes the exceptional few stand out.

*How do I distinguish between those who are simply nervous and don't know what else to say and those who are genuinely boring?*

I don't see how you can tell the difference between the two upon first meeting them. The only indicator I can think of is, the boring guy being more confident in the crappy sayings he slings at every girl he talks to and the nervous guys not being able to ask your name without nicking the tip of his tongue with his teeth.

*What do you do to make yourself stand out, if anything?*

I'm not sure how to articulate it since it's more of an atmosphere and perception based reaction than something I do consistently that "works."


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I find that most men who look interesting at first are actually boring, and most men who look boring at first are either truly boring or actually interesting after I know them better.

I understand why the "you're beautiful" line sounds dull.
Not every guy says that to me, mind you. I know I'm not THAT beautiful, I'm just 'okay'. But personally for me, that line just shows shallowness. I'm like: "So what if I'm beautiful? What's that supposed to do with me as a person? What if there's another girl who is more beautiful than me in this room? Will you then still approaching me? I don't think so. So be gone. I'm not interested with someone who only pay attention to me just because I'm beautiful."

But on the other side, not every guy knows the right thing to say, and first impression is not always correct. You have to peel off their outer layers first to see what kind of guy they are. And that needs time. So give them (and yourself) a chance, will ya? They will shine once they feel comfortable to be themselves around you.


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you considered being a lesbian?


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

*How do I attract more interesting people?*

Be a more interesting person, or go more interesting places.

Or maybe you should approach people you find interesting.


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

Monte said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.
> 
> ...


Your post gave me a sense of boredom. So much so in fact, that I stopped what I was doing just to tell you publicly. So maybe it _IS_ you after all.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Third Engine said:


> Well, here's a potential solution--you could approach men yourself and ask interesting questions instead of them approaching you (well, they'll do that anyways).


What he said. Approach men. How about you start being proactive about it and separate yourself from the cultural norm that states that men have to do the approaching. Someone peaks your fancy go talk to him, at that point you can guide conversation and voila problem solved. 

Or maybe you're just boring. Try reading/learning about new shit so that you can take conversations in new directions. Start a new hobby and find someone with similar interest in it. There are things you can do. Men in their entirety aren't boring.

Try dating a guy you wouldn't normally go for. Or move to another area where the dating scene is a bit different.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Monte said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.
> 
> ...


This post was so boring, I didn't read the whole thing, so I'm going to give you an answer to the gist of what you said.

Start making conversations about your strange interests and see if other guys follow along. If someone's faking like they actually know what you're talking about, make sure you give them a question that they cannot answer without knowing. You need to express yourself more to find people who appreciate your interests.

So, if you're looking for interesting guys, do some sort of screening process for brains or something.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Opening Post said:


> I always leave my audience either thinking or laughing because I actually like making an impression.


And clearly, not a lasting impression.

Or else, you'd be attracting more interesting men.

Perhaps you're too conceited.


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

Likely attitude of women your age(yes I did look at your profile), and yes this is a general statement, but I often see this from women who are around 18-27, so to you ladies who are not like this I apologize. Some just expect so much from the opposite sex to sweep them off their feet. Its like, I want my cake and eat it too kinda thing.

I had to get that off my chest


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shemp said:


> Have you considered being a lesbian?


Holy Shit!!! You can pick your orientation?! That's amazing!



pukainthewall said:


> Likely attitude of women your age(yes I did look at your profile), and yes this is a general statement, but I often see this from women who are around 18-27, so to you ladies who are not like this I apologize. Some just expect so much from the opposite sex to sweep them off their feet. Its like, I want my cake and eat it too kinda thing.
> 
> I had to get that off my chest


Really? So there aren't just a lot of boring people? There's no way that that could be a possibility?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

android654 said:


> Holy Shit!!! You can pick your orientation?! That's amazing!


DUH! Didn't you know this already?


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Go to a gay bar.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Eerie said:


> DUH! Didn't you know this already?


No! No one ever told me you could just pick. This is an unbelievable breakthrough.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Shouldn't you be happy complete strangers would even care to talk to you in the first place?

I doubt you send off a vibe of interestingness to people so that they cannot resist. If you do however, your self perception is likely to be a tad off.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe you bore men. 

You'd be complaining if someone came up to you and said "Hey, make me a sandwich" or you'd be freaked out if someone said "LET'S GO ON AN ADVENTUURR!".


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Move to another country where you're unfamiliar with the language but turns you ON. Its always interesting when you have no idea what they're saying.

But really, I think you need to define for us, what it is thats interesting for you. WHAT DO YOU WANT?!

If a guy came up to you and shat in his hand, thats interesting, doubt you'd date him though.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Third Engine said:


> Well, here's a potential solution--you could approach men yourself and ask interesting questions instead of them approaching you (well, they'll do that anyways).


 Did you even read my post?

In my last paragraph, I CLEARLY stated that I had no problem approaching people and being interesting.

Thanks for you helpful input. :/


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Shemp said:


> Have you considered being a lesbian?


Honestly, yes.

But there are two problems.

1. I greatly enjoy penis and I don't think I could take a strap on seriously.

2. I don't know too many girls that would appreciate my lack of emotional support or whatever you would call it.

All of the chicks around here are pretty typical girls. I have no interest in shopping, latest celebrity news, or any of that bullshit.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Jessy Lashway said:


> Your post gave me a sense of boredom. So much so in fact, that I stopped what I was doing just to tell you publicly. So maybe it _IS_ you after all.


 Yet I still drew you in, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know what's up with all this stick up assery, but my opening post wasn't suppose to come off as arrogant as it probably did

But it's true.

When I approach people, they always want more, always want my number, always want to keep in contact whether it be for potential relationship purposes, friendship, idea sharing, whatever. Rarely do I feel the same.

I am a bit arrogant... because I'm fucking awesome. 

I'm sorry I'm not as humble as some of your pretend to be.

If you don't like it, don't talk to me because it isn't really changing any time soon and your poorly thought out insults really do just make it look like you're trying too hard.

Especially those who claim they grew bored reading my post... yet still decided to respond.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Third Engine said:


> Well, here's a potential solution--you could approach men yourself and ask interesting questions instead of them approaching you (well, they'll do that anyways).


Like so: "Oh, you're so rugged, what's your name/where are you from/do you live here?"

EDIT: Actually, I said that to be funny, but I'm wondering now how many guys would respond positively to an approach like that regardless, as long as they found me physically attractive.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Monte said:


> I don't know what's up with all this stick up assery, *but my opening post wasn't suppose to come off as arrogant as it probably did*


You haven't exactly helped that cause at all.



> When I approach people, they always want more, always want my number, always want to keep in contact whether it be for potential relationship purposes, friendship, idea sharing, whatever. Rarely do I feel the same.


Congratulations, you've discovered the purpose of communicating with strangers. Yes, that is exactly the point of it, it doesn't get more fancy than that, ever. If you seek something more thrilling it's best to find a new hobby until it bores you to tears. I don't get bored of cars because they're driving, either, because that's what they're there for, however lame it may appears to be technically.

P.S: I'm awesome, too


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Like so: "Oh, you're so rugged, what's your name/where are you from/do you live here?"
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I said that to be funny, but I'm wondering now how many guys would respond positively to an approach like that regardless, as long as they found me physically attractive.


Knowing what you're really like, it would work for an hour or so. 

But in all seriousness, some girl being simply coquettish makes me just reciprocate that. I wouldn't read into it like genuine attraction. Most other guys though would probably think you're in love with them.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

*How do I attract more interesting people?*

Do things that you're interested in, and do them openly. For example, I love to read, so whenever I have some free time I'll read a book in one of the lounges at my university or in the library. Since I'm participating in some activity it gives people who wish to talk to me a starting point for conversation. It might start out with discussion about the book that I'm reading and evolve from there if we're both still interested.

Location is also important. People with different interests tend to congregate in different places. The type of people you find in a bar are going to be different from the type of people you'll find in a library or at a skydiving class. If you're already doing the things you enjoy doing and not finding anyone interesting, then try doing them in a different location or try something new altogether.

*How do I distinguish between those who are simply nervous and don't know what else to say and those who are genuinely boring?*

Body language. Those who are nervous will often have habits that you can be pick up on. Biting their lip, tongue or cheek, stumbling over their words, looking at the floor and avoiding eye contact, etc.

*What do you do to make yourself stand out, if anything?*

As I've said before, I just do activities I enjoy doing because it attracts like-minded people.


Also, I would encourage you to pay attention to how you act and what you say. In a previous comment you mentioned that you didn't intend for your original post to come off as arrogant as it did, which implies that you were unaware of how it sounded to other people. I don't pretend to know you, but you may be giving off vibes of arrogance in real life as well, which could turn off potentially interesting people or intimidate them into not approaching you.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Nah, when people call me hot or something in the real world I give that "shy" smile like I'm surprised they said it or I don't respond to it at all.

It all depends.

The only people who know how arrogant I am are the two people closest to me.

And PerC.

But you have to keep in mind this IS the internet. Spoken to people in the real world, it would have been worded differently. But here I am able to say things in a much more raw way.


----------



## Shemp (Mar 29, 2011)

Monte said:


> Honestly, yes.
> 
> But there are two problems.
> 
> ...


I see how that can be an issue. You could always walk up to an interesting looking fellow and strike up a conversation. Usually works better than the sit and wait method. If you do go for the sit and wait method you might want to consider if you yourself are interesting, and if so how do you express your interestingness to others?


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Monte said:


> Did you even read my post?
> 
> In my last paragraph, I CLEARLY stated that I had no problem approaching people and being interesting.
> 
> Thanks for you helpful input. :/


Yes, I did actually read your post. While you said you have no problem approaching people, you gave no indication that you do so. So, do so. And hopefully, not smugly.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Third Engine said:


> Yes, I did actually read your post. While you said you have no problem approaching people, you gave no indication that you do so. So, do so. And hopefully, not smugly.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Eerie said:


> DUH! Didn't you know this already?


Well now that I know we can pick, I want to be a lesbian as well.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Shemp said:


> I see how that can be an issue. You could always walk up to an interesting looking fellow and strike up a conversation. Usually works better than the sit and wait method. If you do go for the sit and wait method you might want to consider if you yourself are interesting, and if so how do you express your interestingness to others?


 I do approach people.

That was stated.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Third Engine said:


> Yes, I did actually read your post. While you said you have no problem approaching people, you gave no indication that you do so. So, do so. And hopefully, not smugly.


 Why would I say that if I didn't do it?

I'm sorry, I will be that specific from now on so that there will be ABSOLUTELY no hole in anything I say, even though what was meant was ridiculously obvious.

My bad.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Monte said:


> Why would I say that if I didn't do it?
> 
> I'm sorry, I will be that specific from now on so that there will be ABSOLUTELY no hole in anything I say, even though what was meant was ridiculously obvious.
> 
> My bad.


I don't know. You tell me. It's entirely possible you had no problem approaching people, but didn't do it. Ever think about that?

It evidently wasn't obvious to everyone else, so I don't know what you're talking about. Do you act this way with everyone that tries to help you? That might be your problem right there.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Monte said:


> I don't know what's up with all this stick up assery, but my opening post wasn't suppose to come off as arrogant as it probably did
> 
> But it's true.
> 
> ...


This is your problem, girly. You believe you're so "edgy" and that makes you "cool" and "interesting".

That's great. I'm glad to see you're doing so well with it. Go ahead and pat yourself on the back.

Guess what, toots? You're a dime-a-dozen. And most of the people you meet have a tendency to tune you out. Bet you didn't know that, did ya? Well they do. The only ones that continue to feed your ego simply want something from you.

If you want congruency, talk to "boring" people. You might learn something from them, you never know.

Christ's sake. How old are you? 12? Wait until you get a little older and those "cool" people don't want nothing to do with you anymore. And like clockwork, you'll continue to throw mud on all those "boring" people.

Yawn.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Monte said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.
> 
> ...


perhaps your standards for someone 'looking interesting' are too high, or simply skewed.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Duck_of_Death said:


> Oh, I apologize.


Duck, you just made my day


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Monte said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.
> 
> ...


We are not trying to be interesting, it's just a way to test your response to non-verbal cues (including tone) to see if you are easy.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> It's different with girls though. Everyone knows if you want to find an interesting girl you go up to a girl that smokes. Generally, if a girl smokes she is either slightly insane (LOVE this) or extremely depressed (Dont mind this)


Yes, I could be considered slightly insane (not depressed). Very interesting observation 

http://personalitycafe.com/critical-thinking-philosophy/59174-question-intelligence.html

I'm cute, too. Which, unfortunately, is all some people are interested in.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> Yes, I could be considered slightly insane (not depressed). Very interesting observation


Well put it to you this way. With the amount of anti-smoking propaganda explaining to people how bad it is for your health, that it'll give you cancer, emphysema, and a whole slew of other unpleasant side effects the only people left who are willing to try it are tortured souls filled with existential angst (ie slightly insane or depressed)


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Well put it to you this way. With the amount of anti-smoking propaganda explaining to people how bad it is for your health, that it'll give you cancer, emphysema, and a whole slew of other unpleasant side effects the only people left who are willing to try it are tortured souls filled with existential angst (ie slightly insane or depressed)


Right. 
In my case, I tried it because I have difficulty trusting the media, "common" rationales, etc. While I understand where they're coming from and they are not wrong, they are unable to take all factors into account.
So, in the case of smoking, while I realize smoking is unhealthy, I tried it as I was experimenting with truth. Nicotine binds to acetylcholine receptors in the brain which stimulates intuitive faculties. Thus, smoking can actually guide in the process of "clearing" my thoughts (as Ne is my primary function). And as "clearing" my thoughts is more important to me at this point in my life than my physical body, I choose to partake in the activity. 
As for the physical side effects. For the present, they are counteracted with other measures. Did you know you have bouts of cancer sprouting in your body all the time? 
Counter attack with proper nutrition and immune system supplements and you'll be fine (at least temporarily). 
Eventually, I will quit.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> Right.
> In my case, I tried it because I have difficulty trusting the media, "common" rationales, etc. While I understand where they're coming from and they are not wrong, they are unable to take all factors into account.
> So, in the case of smoking, while I realize smoking is unhealthy, I tried it as I was experimenting with truth. Nicotine binds to acetylcholine receptors in the brain which stimulates intuitive faculties. Thus, smoking can actually guide in the process of "clearing" my thoughts (as Ne is my primary function). And as "clearing" my thoughts is more important to me at this point in my life than my physical body, I choose to partake in the activity.
> As for the physical side effects. For the present, they are counteracted with other measures. Did you know you have bouts of cancer sprouting in your body all the time?
> ...


Well that's all well and good I suppose. 

When I was smoking I was well aware it was shitty for you, but then again I just didn't give a fuck. I think Hunter S Thompson said it best: "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!"


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> Well that's all well and good I suppose.
> 
> When I was smoking I was well aware it was shitty for you, but then again I just didn't give a fuck. I think Hunter S Thompson said it best: "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!"


My sentiments exactly. 
I agree with Hunter S. Thompson on many matters of the physical body's relation to the mind.
Example: Breakfast is a sacred ritual that must always be performed and always performed in privacy.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> I agree with Hunter S. Thompson on many matters of the physical body's relation to the mind.
> Example: Breakfast is a sacred ritual that must always be performed and always performed in privacy.


The man knows his shit. I wish I could be as reckless as he is. I can't seem to match the hedonist and devil-may care attitude that I have in my head with my real actions. We all have things to work on I suppose. 

But females quoting Thompson is a turn on.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> The man knows his shit. I wish I could be as reckless as he is. I can't seem to match the hedonist and devil-may care attitude that I have in my head with my real actions. We all have things to work on I suppose.
> 
> But females quoting Thompson is a turn on.


While I identify with him on many points I value sobriety much more than he did. 
I'm glad you're so turned on by my mind. Perhaps I should seek an NT for my next romantic endeavor.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> While I identify with him on many points I value sobriety much more than he did.
> I'm glad you're so turned on by my mind. Perhaps I should seek an NT for my next romantic endeavor.


You might as well go for it. NF/NT work pretty well together. I've dated a few ENFPs. Always meshed well.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Most women out in the real world bore me too. What a coincidence... |:

Believe it or not, I like to talk about the weather; but not just the bitching that it's too wet or too hot or too what ever the hell. I like to talk about cloud formations, satellite images, barometric pressure maps. I relate them to what's happening outside or what was happening, along with what I'm expecting in the next couple minutes/hours based on what I've seen.

If her eyes gloss over, I walk away; if she remains interested, I continue. It would be a wonderful surprise if one just happened to join me in the topic - of course, I'm smart enough not to expect such things from the average human.


----------



## louea380 (Dec 5, 2010)

iindigo said:


> I don't have a lot to contribute, but I will say that I think that there are far more men out there who are nervous and unconfident when speaking to women than those who are in control and composed. The effect is increased along with the attractiveness of whom they are speaking to.
> 
> A problem I and many other guys face frequently is that we simply have no clue what to talk about. How do we know what subjects we should bring up to create an engaging conversation? It's far from universal, as every individual's interests are different. Should we hunt and peck at random topics, hoping to hit something? Should we make smalltalk until an opportunity at a conversation branch presents itself at the risk of being seen as boring or mundane by the female? What's the right thing to do in such a situation?


What i'v realised is that it isn't so much about what you talk about but rather, how you say it. Girls tend to be creatures of emotion so she'll be much more likely respond to something said with passion rather than something said in a dull/ nervous tone. This requires a certain smoothness that dosn't involve thinking, because as soon as you start thinking what to say it can go to shit, because you end up coming off as nervous/ dull. To stop yourself from thinking as you approach, you need to practice approaching women and you need to get out of the mindset that "you can say the wrong thing". Thinking that you can say the wrong thing implies that you feel the need to impress her, but the truth is you don't need to impress her!.... 
She may be impressed if you let go of the need to say the right thing. What a paradox! lol 

I do hear what your saying though. I don't think women realise how hard it is for most guys....myself included.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

I normally prefer it when guys are just acting like themselves. You really can't tell if he really likes you if he has to act like somebody else. And you can't tell if you really like him if he's pretending to be who he thinks you want him to be. And let's face it no one is interesting all the time--you know, unless they're some kind of addict getting themselves into trouble. 
How interesting do you really want life to be? 
Too interesting and we're all insane running around and unreliable. 
I made this mistake when I was younger (in high school): dating guys who were interesting. My first two boyfriends are now in prison. And often times, I thought the third one should be. 
And that's all fine for high school and all but eventually you just want someone to be your friend. Someone reliable, trustworthy, someone to relax and have a good time around, who will not do things that land them in prison. Someone who follows the law, has a job, is nice, etc.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

android654 said:


> So many bruised egos.


Lol. You missed those of those trying to be funny!

Also, this line:

"Too interesting and we're all insane running around and unreliable."

Wow thats what I needed to hear.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Monte said:


> So it's not me.
> 
> It's YOU. l:<


Hello self-absorbed woman, your attitude virtually insures you're gonna be alone forever. Have fun!


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

"You're so beautiful" is the sort of stuff I'd expect to see coming from someone at night club, or something like that. These places are generally not the kind of place to find interesting people. A great majority of people who are there, are there simply to get laid -- not to talk about something interesting.

I believe that in order to find interesting, different people, you may need to have a group of friends, of acquaintances (it'd give you the chance to have deep, funny conversations; talk to someone you never talked to and want it to be awesome... quite hard). Or, as someone else already said: the internet.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Monte said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.
> 
> ...


It's not just men, it's women too - I have the same problem with women. Only then I'm left standing there after appearing interested. I tend to like Introverts better, and they're not as likely to approach anyone. Higher intelligence is less common, so there's another compounding factor.

It's all a numbers game. You want to win the lotto, you have to buy a lot of tickets.

Environments without a dating connotation like Grocery stores, coffee shops, the park.... in other words in real life and not a situation where most people think other people are there looking to meet someone are great places to meet someone. I always abhor wanting to hit on the employees. Captive audiences bug me to no end...

But anyway, people are best met in the least likely situations.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

The Proof said:


> Hello self-absorbed woman, your attitude virtually insures you're gonna be alone forever. Have fun!


 I don't really take things with emoticons attached to them seriously. . _.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

How do I attract more interesting people?
Go to interesting places. ^^ I always meet interesting people, they're starting to bore me too.

How do I distinguish between those who are simply nervous and don't know what else to say and those who are genuinely boring?
You will know when you find out. It's their vibes, body language and facial expressions. Also, I find men with blue eyes so beautiful. omg. And guys with blue eyes tend to like my brown eyes... which is nice to know, something so beautiful liking my eyes too. 
I agree, it's always the same... but I like to be as weird as possible with men. Those who tolerate, are usually the interesting ones. =D

What do you do to make yourself stand out, if anything?
I try to hide most of the time, and that makes me stand out I guess.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Monte said:


> I don't really take things with emoticons attached to them seriously. . _.


It doesn't sound like you're taking things with penises attached to them seriously either...


----------



## measured_eye (Apr 9, 2011)

The Proof said:


> Hello self-absorbed woman, your attitude virtually insures you're gonna be alone forever. Have fun!


Why do you think she's self-absorbed? 

Her OP come off to me simply as someone that is thoroughly content with herself, which bizarrely is a quality that seem to always be interpreted by the general populace as arrogance. 

Personally, I think the most important quality a woman should have is that she aught to truly like herself without any external qualifiers. I'm 28. This is something that is rarer than it should be. 

If anything, her attitude virtually assures that she'll be perfectly fine even if she were to find herself alone forever, which would certainly not be the case because it's always the type that don't need a relationship for their well-being that will find themselves in one. They are nature's favorite child and they always get what they want.

On-Topic: I don't have good answers to OP's questions. The dilemma is gender neutral. I guess its easier to just be what we see than to be who we are.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> It doesn't sound like you're taking things with penises attached to them seriously either...


 Not generally.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

measured_eye said:


> If anything, her attitude virtually assures that she'll be perfectly fine even if she were to find herself alone forever, which would certainly not be the case because it's always the type that don't need a relationship for their well-being that will find themselves in one. They are nature's favorite child and they always get what they want.


Are you sure about that? 

It seems you like her.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

undead said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> It seems you like her.


 ... What.

Because he isn't against me he has to like me?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Monte said:


> ... What.
> 
> Because he isn't against me he has to like me?


Actually, I question you because you're a sophomoric, petulant 19-year old who thinks she's seen the world enough to make declaratory statements that disguise her hurt. You'll be fine once you get over it, and also start realizing that militant disinterest in . . . well, anything, is a contradiction in terms, and certainly isn't convincing when saying you don't need anyone.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I suggest that you hang around nerdier guys who are too shy to make the first move. Or move to East Asia. lol


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> Actually, I question you because you're a sophomoric, petulant 19-year old who thinks she's seen the world enough to make declaratory statements that disguise her hurt. You'll be fine once you get over it, and also start realizing that militant disinterest in . . . well, anything, is a contradiction in terms, and certainly isn't convincing when saying you don't need anyone.


Doesn't really help when you're responding back. Kind of seems like you like her...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

android654 said:


> Doesn't really help when you're responding back. Kind of seems like you like her...


Please don't interrupt me while I'm spitting on her on the playground during recess. It's rude.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> Please don't interrupt me while I'm spitting on her on the playground during recess. It's rude.


If you really want to get her going, pull her pigtails.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Monte said:


> ... What.
> 
> Because he isn't against me he has to like me?


I'm not against you either. I gave you tips to overcome your boredom. Read back. 

But, this person praised you, that's an indication.

I disagree with his statement that arrogant people or those who don't need others will find someone and won't be lonely. That's a load of crap.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> Please don't interrupt me while I'm spitting on her on the playground during recess. It's rude.


Maybe _that's_ the reason a lot of girls liked me during elementary school... :dry:

I was their only resort. :tongue:


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

measured_eye said:


> Why do you think she's self-absorbed?
> 
> Her OP come off to me simply as someone that is thoroughly content with herself, which bizarrely is a quality that seem to always be interpreted by the general populace as arrogance.
> 
> ...


I think it comes off as self-absorbed because it's expecting everyone else to be interested in her and the things she's interested without her having to be interested in things just because someone else is and she likes the someone else. She's expecting a 1-way investment and adaptation to her desires.
Also, being completely independent of all people seems like a pretty inhuman expectation, and appearing like one doesn't think one needs anyone else leaves people thinking one is self-absorbed. Imperfections and unsatisfied desires are the anchors to which we tie our bonds. If everyone were perfectly content alone, one would have no desire to interact with other people and nobody would care to even have relationships.

EDIT
PS The OP is how old? Sounded a lot more like a disillusioned 35-year old divorcèe. Referring to teenagers as "men" is pretty sloppy.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

measured_eye said:


> Why do you think she's self-absorbed?
> 
> Her OP come off to me simply as someone that is thoroughly content with herself, which bizarrely is a quality that seem to always be interpreted by the general populace as arrogance.
> 
> ...


You see, I'm content with my own as well, but I'm not bored by men, or anything else for that matter, that is because contentedness as you've stated implies that one is well on his/her own. Given this premise it means that influence from the outside shouldn't matter or cause impact anymore, then meaning there's no need to rant. Thus one can conclude that since she cares, and even gets *gasp* bored *gasp* the contentedness doesn't seem to be that at all, but something entirely different.

Assuming it was about true contentedness, showing off contentedness for the sake of proving one it contend undermines the very idea of being content. Ironic how that works.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I read two lines and got bored, maybe- be less dull, if you're attracting dull people chances are you're dull yourself. Or go out and find some male friends, like start talking to them, you might find that you can FIND someone interesting rather than ATTRACT. I don't know its the 21st century would have thought pointless gender stereotypes would have gone by now...


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Huh.

These perspectives are interesting and I know there's nothing I can say to "save" myself, so I guess I'll just sit back until something pertaining to the board actually happens.

I'm aware that I'm nineteen, OH NO A NINETEEN YEAR OLD WITH A NEGATIVE OPINION, clearly she's been hurt/she doesn't know what she's talking about yet so she's bitching to get over it.

Okay.

I do know what I'm talking about.

But thanks, I guess.

Sorry if you think I'm arrogant. I am pretty damn confident because I know I'm an attractive, intelligent, and interesting person, these aren't my only qualities, there are many more that I am proud of. Sorry I don't word things in a happy sappy way when on the internet. Sorry for any other offense I've committed to you sensitive fucks. . _.

So sorry.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Monte said:


> Sorry for any other offense I've committed to you sensitive fucks. . _.


You are a very sensitive and emotional being as well. The way you word your sentences in a very emotional and irrational way. That is fine since you're only a 19 year old girl. Girls just wanna have fun, right?

People won't care how interesting you are until you show them.
It's what you do that defines you, not who you are underneath (I got this from somewhere).


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

You might want to pay attention to the men who don't approach you like that or possibly those who don't approach you at all..more interesting people tend to overthink things and some of them might analyze their way into not approaching you even though they really want to. 
Another piece of advice would be to not put yourself on a pedestal (as your OP seems to indicate), you could be the most beautiful women in the world but that is a major turnoff for a lot of men.


----------



## eQGatsby (Jun 17, 2011)

You bore me, too. Glad we had this discussion.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you people really believe that I walk upo to someone I am interested in and talk this way?

"Hey what's up, I'm fucking badass, hot, and smart! You should be interesting to earn my attention!"

Yep, that's how I do it.

I thought I'd been on this site long enough for people to think a little better of me, but I guess not lol.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

If you're asking people for advice, it's a good idea to not come off like you think you're superior to them. That's what happened. Start a new thread. Social niceties and tact will get you far. Either use them or say "I'm leaving these out for the sake of a more logical analysis." And maybe don't start a thread that has a title that's picking a fight with half the population on the planet


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Monte said:


> *Do you people really believe that I walk upo to someone I am interested in and talk this way?
> 
> "Hey what's up, I'm fucking badass, hot, and smart! You should be interesting to earn my attention!"
> 
> ...


It's a moot point - weren't you the one who declared that you don't need to "walk up to" a guy and try to attract his interest?


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

android654 said:


> I'm curious, do all the guys posting here know that they're feeding @Monte's perception of boring/uninteresting/inadequate guys?


Don't really care if she thinks I'm interesting or not, to be honest.


----------



## JBANg (May 23, 2011)

undead said:


> One:
> Your degree from "UK" is useless if you can't spell.
> 
> Two:
> ...




Pa Pa Pa. Paaaaaaaa puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Pa Pm. You normally dont make a lot of sense Undead do you. People not in the army dont need to make a comment. It is very similar to you sayng to a girl that giving birth dosent hurt. Not unless you have a vegineee you dont need to comment. 

I dont know, you might actually have a veginaa. Do you. Probably... 

Next post you are going to say something and Im going to say You are on MANopause. 

If you had some concrete points to talk about like why are you so boring, why do you feel so insecure about yourself that you feel emphatically to put other people below you. Why is life such a boring mess for you. 

Id say stop hallucinating and be a bit more positive that will be a start. Be self confident and accept yourself and others the way they are would be two. Do something that you like rather than something that puts you at a higher podium. Id be happy to be working with one of my Techs doing the same job. Such good banter. I dont make them feel insecure about themselves. Stop being so defensive that you need to come up with something like you are stupid and other non sense. 

I hope this helps. If you need help structuring yourself, emotionally, physically or in arguments I will be most happy to help you out.... 

:happy:

And you are right the most important thing for an Engineer are spellings. There you go you.... Clap Clap Clap. 

Usually I dont reply to people that arent worthy buy I felt the need to use Ephatically in a sentence....


----------



## JBANg (May 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful day today. I love the bird nest just outside my window.... I am not putting you down for the sake of argument.... but im 24 and you are 19 dont know how its going to work.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

@undead, he's too cool man, there's no come back for such a harsh, well thought out insult.

But @JBANg, all three of the adults in my life have been military and most of the people I know are in the military.

I know a thing or two.

Undead is kind of correct.

And age plays little matter in someone's intelligence.

Wisdom?

Sure.

Intelligence?

No.


----------



## Optimal Lanzar (Jun 13, 2011)

Monte said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I don't have to prove my attractiveness to you. , first thing. _.
> 
> ...


Your right, you don't have to prove your attractiveness. Likewise, men don't have to be interesting for you. Case closed.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

No, they don't HAVE to be, I never said that, I'm looking for the ones who are.

What is your purpose for these posts?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

BroNerd said:


> Monte, I bet we would hit it off if we met. I am a big fan of interesting and non-boring women!
> 
> I'm surprised boring men aren't googling "how to be more interesting" just to figure out how to relate to you.


"Monte thanked this post" /Sarcasm fail....


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I was aware of what he was doing. . _.

/Sarcasm fail


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

android654 said:


> I'm curious, do all the guys posting here know that they're feeding @Monte's perception of boring/uninteresting/inadequate guys?


What, you'd never provoke someone who's already being ridiculous just to make them more ridiculous? It's so fun sometimes ^_^

@Monte Why did you thank it then? 

And the "The rorrd is so ronery" is south-park-chinese pronunciation of "the world is so lonely". 

I'm not trying to provoke you with this, but is there a reason why you kept ignoring the responses that weren't attacking you?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

android654 said:


> I'm curious, do all the guys posting here know that they're feeding @Monte's perception of boring/uninteresting/inadequate guys?


Absolutely. It's fun as hell! 

You didn't think we were trying to be helpful here, did you?


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I actually thought it was funny.

Just because I'm being attacked or insulted doesn't mean I can't see the humor.

I ignored them because I either had no response to them or I missed them.


----------



## Optimal Lanzar (Jun 13, 2011)

Monte said:


> No, they don't HAVE to be, I never said that, I'm looking for the ones who are.
> 
> What is your purpose for these posts?


 That's funny.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad I could humor you.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

_Meh, you bore me._


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> _Meh, you bore me._


 Hmmm... you're maybe the fifth person to say this?

A for effort, though!


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Monte said:


> Hmmm... you're maybe the fifth person to say this?
> 
> A for effort, though!


_ Thread, you bore me?_
_Monte, you bore me?_


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

android654 said:


> I'm curious, do all the guys posting here know that they're feeding @Monte's perception of boring/uninteresting/inadequate guys?


Lol I havn't even been reading most the posts here, and have just barely even glanced at a lot of them. They all seem a bit boring to me as well (the posts.) I keep asking myself why I'm even still subscribed to this thread. XD


----------



## JBANg (May 23, 2011)

Monte said:


> @_undead_ , he's too cool man, there's no come back for such a harsh, well thought out insult.
> 
> But @_JBANg_ , all three of the adults in my life have been military and most of the people I know are in the military.
> 
> ...





Thats a lot of gutts. Unfortunately answer is still no.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

NekoNinja said:


> Lol I havn't even been reading most the posts here, and have just barely even glanced at a lot of them. They all seem a bit boring to me as well (the posts.) I keep asking myself why I'm even still subscribed to this thread. XD


Maybe, she'll join a convent. There's a significant lack of boring/uninteresting/inadequate guys there.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

NekoNinja said:


> Lol I havn't even been reading most the posts here, and have just barely even glanced at a lot of them. They all seem a bit boring to me as well (the posts.) I keep asking myself why I'm even still subscribed to this thread. XD


Maybe, she'll join a convent. There's a significant lack of boring/uninteresting/inadequate guys there.

**Double post for dramatic effect**


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

I find normal introductions to be boring....

The last "ice breaker" I used was when I was drinking in CA. I have a fairly strong southern accent (read: I sound uneducated when I speak).....Apparently she was sitting at the table beside us, and I happened to see her looking over. The next thing I said was "I sound funny when I'm sober too"

Just seemed like a fun thing to say. If she had of acted disgusted, I'd have laughed and carried on....If she laughed and/or said something witty, then it seems like somebody worth at least talking to.

You know what else can be fun? The FIRST THING you say to a young lady is "How did you get here and what is your mission?"

The looks are friggin awesome

-Will


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow... the OP is a douche.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> Wow... the OP is a douche.


Perhaps a bit spoiled and seeking instant gratification. I'm curious about the actual state of her self esteem and how she will turn out.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Palaver said:


> Perhaps a bit spoiled and seeking instant gratification. I'm curious about the actual state of her self esteem and how she will turn out.


what the hell are you talking about? don't you know all men are pigs?


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> what the hell are you talking about? don't you know all men are pigs?


Yes, but our intentions are noble. Woman will be the last thing civilized by Man. As of now, our plan is to lull them into a passive state of boredom. Then we shall create the most beautiful creature: a girl that thinks like a man.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Palaver said:


> Yes, but our intentions are noble. Woman will be the last thing civilized by Man. As of now, our plan is to lull them into a passive state of boredom. Then we shall create the most beautiful creature: a girl that thinks like a man.


well... how do you keep em in the kitchen then?


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> what the hell are you talking about? don't you know all men are pigs?


I prefer to think all men are kiwis. Better animal comparison

-Will


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Cover3 said:


> well... how do you keep em in the kitchen then?


Why would you want to keep a creature like that in the kitchen? We're thinking big here. The kitchen was an admission of defeat. Woman can't be tamed by cages alone and crude methods of capture blemishes that wild spirit. We must be gentle, yet forceful. That requires a considerable amount of willpower.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Third Engine said:


> Well, here's a potential solution--you could approach men yourself and ask interesting questions instead of them approaching you (well, they'll do that anyways).


+1

Monte, just as you got up in my ass over my moaning about height, I'm going to get up in your ass over this.

IF MEN AREN'T INTERESTING YOU, THEN DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! GO ON THE OFFENSIVE AND HANDLE THESE THINGS AS YOU WANT TO RATHER THAN LIMITING YOURSELF ON PRECONCEIVED NOTIONS!


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

What would you have men say? Have you ever had someone come up to you that you considered interesting from the start? What did they say or do differently?

I don't know how I'd approach you, but I'd probably observe first if you caught my interest and when I did approach you, I'd start with something like, "Hey there, what's up?" (wait for response, possibly say something relevant to your response) "Oh yeah? So I noticed that (something about what you're wearing or how you look or something you did). What's the story behind that?"

This is all hypothetical, as I don't normally approach women and when I do, the response usually tells me that I'm boring, but probably means they are looking for a "bad boy" and I'm too much an intellectual for them. I've been told many times by people after meeting me that they thought I was really innocent and they were afraid they were going to corrupt me, only to find out I have actually succeeded in corrupting their moral values.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

TARZAN said:


> I find normal introductions to be boring....
> 
> The last "ice breaker" I used was when I was drinking in CA. I have a fairly strong southern accent (read: I sound uneducated when I speak).....Apparently she was sitting at the table beside us, and I happened to see her looking over. The next thing I said was "I sound funny when I'm sober too"
> 
> ...


Here's the last one I got:
I was at the gym running on the treadmill when a hot young thing came up to me and said, "ma'am, you're running like you're really tryin' to get somewhere!" I thought it was kinda cute, but classic.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

We act boring because women are generally boring or are offended for stupid reasons.

Shit, people in general are boring.

Not everyone can be a world explorer with war scars and a fantastic mustache.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> +1
> 
> Monte, just as you got up in my ass over my moaning about height, I'm going to get up in your ass over this.
> 
> IF MEN AREN'T INTERESTING YOU, THEN DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! GO ON THE OFFENSIVE AND HANDLE THESE THINGS AS YOU WANT TO RATHER THAN LIMITING YOURSELF ON PRECONCEIVED NOTIONS!


 Hehe.

Well, I've already covered that I do my part. I approach people, I keep things interesting, and so on. The favor isn't returned... or it is, it just sucks, I should say.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never understood men that do that and it continues to blow my mind--more so the women taken in by it. If I were female, in almost every imaginable scenario that comes across as a shallow attempt to get in my pants. Natural response:

Thinking: "Get away from me you freak!"
Spoken: "Thanks, but <excuse>. Sorry!" (If I'm feeling nice.)

There are of course some situations where a compliment is justified, such as:

- My friend is feeling down about her appearance and needs reassurance.
- Someone is dressed pleasingly unique (theatre costume or social function).
- I go to my friend's Catholic wedding, get stuck in traffic, and end up arriving between 5-10 minutes before it begins. As I walk up the cathedral stairs, I catch sight of the bride's maid team and bride doing last minute preparations to the side outside the entrance. The maid of honor catches sight and greets me... "Hi Stephanie! Oh my, I see someone especially gorgeous!" "You see nothing!" "Nothing! I'll avert my eyes!" (True story!)

But if it serves as flattery to win my affection *without knowing anything about me*, I'd interpret it as annoying if not insulting. It's a complete waste of my time. I simply cannot appreciate flirts without understanding the person behind the presentation. I don't care if you're the hottest piece of flesh to grace the planet; the answer's going to be "no."

Dating for me arises out of some form of friendship. It gives people time to identify with each other: sample topics, test limits, bicker and argue, support and rely, etc. If it seems like there's potential and I feel she'd be interested, I might start tossing gentle cues, fishing for results. These might be simple flattery or more sensitive topics, checking her response and seeing if something closer is appropriate. After all, I respect her and our friendship. If a relationship is not the best idea based on something I couldn't predict, I don't want to spoil what we share with awkwardness.

Now if she hasn't done this to me already, usually by the time I'm done (pre-date) flirting we'll be in a relationship--she's appreciated them, begun returning them and we're interested in each other. It demands good judgement calls while knowing limitations. Then things are free to build while the romance begins to glow... and shine.

I suppose I could keep going, but I think I've made my point from my perspective: flirts without meaning are exactly that--meaningless. Spontaneity is cool and all, but not lame pickup lines. If you're one of the guys doing this, start using your brain instead of your balls.

PS: I wish more women were forward and coquettish! roud:


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I created a formula today.
It's for finding the lump sum invested each year into an account with a fixed rate of return to get a certain figure at the end.


Am I interesting yet?


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

It's different.


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

I feel like telling this one girl that she's driving me insane when she stands near me. I literally lose any train of thought that I previously had and begin thinking about her when she's in a close proximity to me, it could be pheromones or something.

Would that be boring?


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Movie-esque, not boring~


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Someone explain to me how this thread still is open at 22 pages and 2 months later.

You all are just speaking passive aggressively and just being flat out annoying and repetitive. You saw someone attack her and jumped on the bandwagon. I believe its called a mob mentality. None of you would be acting like this if it was not the first people who attacked her. Your all speaking from past experiences and probably from pent up social rejection. 

She has a big ego. SO what? 

To almost everyone in this thread: *Get over it.*

Pass page 2 no one said anything new. Your just being rather annoying. And monte is too immature not to have the last word. So its not dying anytime soon. So once again. Get. Over. It.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I've only been here for 3 days. Sorry, I'm a noob.

Over 4,200 posts? No wonder you're frustrated. roud:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Modifier said:


> okay first of all who the hell you think you are ? second why do always men have to do the approach i think women should try approaching then they will know what a man feels at that moment when you approach you are putting your pride aside and you are subjected to a complete and difficult test of psychology by the female the way i see it we are doing all the work and you are reaping the benefits by just putting some make up own and how the hell are they suppose to know you as a person when you reject them at the first phase ?


 I'm Tekia Gardner, nice to meet ya.

And I would take you more seriously if you'd actually read my post.

I do recall, clearly, stating that I approach men and that I'm a very interesting person. c:


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Monte said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.
> 
> ...


XD HAHA the stupid old pick up lines, wow people still do that oO? Well I'd say INFPs are pretty interesting men, you just gotta pull them open first, we are like either turtles or a clam in a shell, most of us any way, some are open already XD Idk if you have ever met INFP but once you get to know one, you either run away of fear of there strangeness or latch on and never let go because we are so surreal its real XD someone once told me I make the impossible some how possible oO I never got what they meant!


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Monte said:


> I'm Tekia Gardner, nice to meet ya.
> 
> And I would take you more seriously if you'd actually read my post.
> 
> I do recall, clearly, stating that I approach men and that I'm a very interesting person. c:


XD not to defend him but he's being an F XP emotional, which is good because it who he is XD


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Monte said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older, but you guys are beginning to bore me to tears. You all approach me in the same way, we make a bit of eye contact, you take that as your cue, and you open your mouth, my hopes high, only to utter some incredibly stale, overused, or just flat out thoughtless phrase.
> 
> ...


to lazy to read all the other posts people have made so pardon me if this has already been said

all i can say is find an ENFP


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> I'm currently juggling 4 women in different stages of dating, and I barely did anything to get them interested. I was just me. I'm not exactly hot or interesting. I just know for a fact that I'll be 100% fine without a woman. They eat that vibe up.


I take it my "Milk the cow..." advice worked wonders for ya.
The dating world is a lot easier once you understand the dynamics of the "game".

Women naturally gravitate towards guys with options.
It gives 'em a giant ego boost if you "choose" them, too.
You can use this character flaw to gain even more leverage over them.

Godspeed.


----------



## Modesty (Aug 30, 2011)

The true concise answer falls beneath misinterpretations, offended bawing, and drawn out arguments. Such is debate.


----------



## fractal life (Nov 18, 2010)

Monte said:


> I'm Tekia Gardner, nice to meet ya.
> 
> And I would take you more seriously if you'd actually read my post.
> 
> I do recall, clearly, stating that I approach men and that I'm a very interesting person. c:


What sort of person would you regard as interesting? Please remember that everybody thinks that they are an interesting person. Everybody thinks that their interests are more interesting than other people's. Just because someone isn't interested in what you consider interesting doesn't mean they are boring people. It means you are narrow minded. Either that, or, I suppose, you could genuinely be an awesome person who is unforunate enough to live in a really boring town. In that case, move to a bigger city, pronto.


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

fractal life said:


> What sort of person would you regard as interesting? Please remember that everybody thinks that they are an interesting person. Everybody thinks that their interests are more interesting than other people's. Just because someone isn't interested in what you consider interesting doesn't mean they are boring people. It means you are narrow minded. Either that, or, I suppose, you could genuinely be an awesome person who is unforunate enough to live in a really boring town. In that case, move to a bigger city, pronto.


@fractal life -- do I read "too much" into things? I kind of read past @Monte 's literal words and thread title and assumed she was trying to put out some bait to attract her future mate. I did feel the initial "hey wtf" but then, I am often the same way and get accused of "trolling." I am the king of assuming things, because I favor my intuition way too much, but if someone is on a subjective rant: "I hate the world" or "I hate all men/women" or "all boys are uninteresting" -- then I think they deserve a little leeway to express their thoughts. Of course, they should also be aware not to be too tactless as to make us cry. 

So anyways, looking passed literalness of the original post, I think she was really just saying "I'm trying to find Mr. Right and ready to make babies." It's this manner of thinking that often allows me to not-get-offended where normal people do. It's also this mindset that causes others to misunderstand me, because I'm often expecting the same treatment in return but often do not receive it.

For example, if I were to tell you my "inner" dialogue: *I think all girls are evil, except for my mom and sister*. Haha. But then more inner than that: *I actually think all girls are princesses and deserve to be placed on pedestals*. Actually, just leave me alone. I might have multiple personalities.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Touk said:


> XD HAHA the stupid old pick up lines, wow people still do that oO? Well I'd say INFPs are pretty interesting men, you just gotta pull them open first, we are like either turtles or a clam in a shell, most of us any way, some are open already XD Idk if you have ever met INFP but once you get to know one, you either run away of fear of there strangeness or latch on and never let go because we are so surreal its real XD someone once told me I make the impossible some how possible oO I never got what they meant!


 I actually have dated an INFP.

He was cool, but as soon as I "opened" his shell, emotions came pouring out. I think it was because I was his only outlet, though. I dunno but it was just a bit much for me. Otherwise, he would have been perfect. He was asci-fi geek and I loved listneing to him go on and on about it. So cutwe~ c:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

fractal life said:


> What sort of person would you regard as interesting? Please remember that everybody thinks that they are an interesting person. Everybody thinks that their interests are more interesting than other people's. Just because someone isn't interested in what you consider interesting doesn't mean they are boring people. It means you are narrow minded. Either that, or, I suppose, you could genuinely be an awesome person who is unforunate enough to live in a really boring town. In that case, move to a bigger city, pronto.


 Wait... so if I find someone boring I'm close-minded?

Hm, that to me, sir, sounds like a rather close-minded statement.

And I actually agree with @SaiKick ... Although, I no want babies. It's an extreme generalization that I didn't think would work people up this damn much. I mean, it's amusing to me that so few people looked at it the way it was suppose to be looked at, buuut oh well.


----------



## fractal life (Nov 18, 2010)

SaiKick said:


> For example, if I were to tell you my "inner" dialogue: *I think all girls are evil, except for my mom and sister*. Haha. But then more inner than that: *I actually think all girls are princesses and deserve to be placed on pedestals*. Actually, just leave me alone. I might have multiple personalities.


You ever heard of the Madonna-Whore complex?

Madonna


----------



## Organized Chaos (May 11, 2011)

I'll admit that I haven't read every page of this thread, but it sounds like the real issue here is you aren't finding anyone with similar interests as you. 

Here's something I'd suggest: the next time you go out, wear a shirt of something that you greatly enjoy. If you like Linkin Park and have a tour shirt, put it on. If you like tennis, wear something that conveys that, or bring a racket with you. This should help someone who's typically more timid, but may share a similar passion to get up the courage to talk to you.

If you add to that the interaction would begin with a shared interest, then you're less likely to immediately assume that the person is boring.

However, you should probably test the person who's coming up to talk to you by asking something a little obscure so that you know that they're not just using this shirt to weasel themselves into a conversation.

Also, keep in mind that introverts are good matches for extroverts. You sound like a very expressed extrovert, and you tend to go places where the extroverts are more common. Perhaps you should look into approaching the people who are not mingling as easily. (You've said multiple times that you don't have an issue with this.)

Use events of stuff that you enjoy to find people. A bar is a massive accumulation of all types of people with all interests. Yes, it's diverse, but it's also much harder to find someone with a common interest. A concert, a sporting event, or a movie theater are better places to find people who match your interests.

Perhaps go to the mall, and spend some time in your favorite store, and if you hear someone asking about something you have an interest in, or paying attention to a specific area, approach him.

I know this is a lot of suggestions, but maybe one of them will help.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Monte said:


> I actually have dated an INFP.
> 
> He was cool, but as soon as I "opened" his shell, emotions came pouring out. I think it was because I was his only outlet, though. I dunno but it was just a bit much for me. Otherwise, he would have been perfect. He was asci-fi geek and I loved listneing to him go on and on about it. So cutwe~ c:


XD yea that will happen, if they don't have someone else to talk to they just burst on the closest person to them! =-= unfortunately we bottle things up and act like nothing bothers us until -BOOM-


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

fractal life said:


> You ever heard of the Madonna-Whore complex?
> 
> Madonna


hmmmm no, but thx ==> bc I haven't checked out your link yet, but i have a feeling that after I do, I won't feel so weird/alone in this world... similar to when I found out about "INTP" gdamn that was so refreshing to find out I wasn't the only one that 'thought' like me.

edit: whoa just started reading, seriously, thx for that. Best psychoanalysis I've ever had and it occurred in a single short sentence. Rarely has anyone been able to introduce me to something I wasn't already aware of about my own personality.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

You know, lately I've been thinking. Maybe the main reason why I've been attracted to gay guys (while I didn't know they're gay) multiple times is because they're the only ones who don't act so darn immature around people with vaginas. It makes them look cool and strong. Chick-magnet-strong.



Doesn't this remind you of the idea during Renaissance that they had, about how manly men are always in control, hence their flaccid penises in every classic painting & sculptures? (O__O)


----------



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

ficsci said:


> You know, lately I've been thinking. Maybe the main reason why I've been attracted to gay guys (while I didn't know they're gay) multiple times is because they're the only ones who don't act so darn immature around people with vaginas. It makes them look cool and strong. Chick-magnet-strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this remind you of the idea during Renaissance that they had, about how manly men are always in control, hence their flaccid penises in every classic painting & sculptures? (O__O)


I like your theory
It's also plausible that 100% of sculptors were gay men
I would be sculpting some titties and ass


----------



## Masterboy (Jul 22, 2011)

People have a voice of knowingness inside, yearning to connect with a higher plane of exalted living.

However, from time immemorial, few have been able to pierce through life. Thoreau says that "Most men (people) lead lives of _quiet desperation_ and go to the grave with the song still in them". Shakespeare writes: life is "a tale told by an idiot, full of _sound and fury_, signifying nothing".

Most people, *objectively speaking*, have a boring existence. They eat, sleep, rise, do the 9-5 grind, rinse, wash, repeat, add kids, things, etc. However, strictly speaking from what we observe in others, if *we* find others boring, it is because we are boring. The world matches our inner projections, whether we are consciously aware of it or not. There is always something interesting about another person. Other people may not be able to carry a conversation with us, but there's always something we can learn and appreciate in another. Learn to accept others and find attributes we can improve in others.

Males, define what your life is about. *Create your world*. It is very manly to do so, to carve your path in the jungle of today's society of nebulousness. Figure out *who you are, the virtues (of truth etc) *that you stand for, *independent of girls or society. * It doesn't matter who follows you or not. A good woman will recognize a man immediately. 

The great painters, artists, writers have created their world. They accessed the infinite field of genius that transcends time and space. If you do not create your world, someone will attempt to define it for you.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

SaiKick said:


> ficsci said:
> 
> 
> > You know, lately I've been thinking. Maybe the main reason why I've been attracted to gay guys (while I didn't know they're gay) multiple times is because they're the only ones who don't act so darn immature around people with vaginas. It makes them look cool and strong. Chick-magnet-strong.
> ...


You'd also have to take into consideration that it'd be impossible to maintain an erection during the enormous amount of time it took for someone to sculpt you.

But that's neither here nor there.

And what's here is a thread that some people are still taking seriously.
What's up with that?


----------

